# Soil reaction test. .???



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

So a while ago I forgot to post about the soil test I want to do before y'all try the PeneGator. It is what I will do with the soil you send me.

I make sure the soil is dry and broke up well. Than I put soil into 2 test tubes. The same amount of soil is used in each. One tube than has tap water added to it and the other has a PeneGator solution added. The solution is only 4 gallons PeneGator to 1000 gallons of water. The results are night and day. They speak for themselves. Take a look and tell me what y'all think. ??

Ps. The Flocculation you see took place in a few seconds. You can literally watch the soil restructuring before your eyes. Can't wait to see how your guys soils will react.





This is just to give you a better understanding of what will be taking place under your lawn. Remember both tubes were the same. The heavy solids go right to the bottom of the water and leave small particles in the water ready to wash away. The other one has the solids redistributed and now the small stuff will not wash away. Here is a pic taken in the. Farm fields. Easy to see how this would all be beneficial to any soil.


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

Hot dang. Y'all are a tough crowd. Would have thought some of you would have comments.

I had never seen this before. I later looking online and found you can do something similar with soap products. That is clearly not what I did. 
No bubbles are seen because this isn't a soap product. It is a Super Polymer that bonds to the clay at the molecular level.

Have y'all seen this reaction before?? Anyone try this with lawn products?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I've seen it done with gypsum as well. Pretty cool stuff.

I would be interested in seeing a test plot of your product. I.e., take a plot of hard clay soil and start applying this stuff - is it crumbly ball field clay at the end of 1,2,3 years?


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

I have never tried to do it with gypsum. But will do that today since I have sum 95% laying around.

The restructuring you see is from the super polymer bonding to the clay particles at a molecular level. That is part of what makes this product so unique. It has no plant uptake and is just treating the soil. The bonds will stay intact until they are physically broken apart. At that time the polymer will become co2 and disappear.

Ps. Cool lots of guys have looked at this. I'm still suprised that none of y'all have any questions or comments. The first time I saw this.... I was amazed at how fast the reaction took place. Maybe it's the still photos that make it less cool. When I shake the tube with the 2 drops of PeneGator, you can watch the soil flockulate and restructuring infront of your eyes.

**** would be cool to do this test on dirt from some of y'alls yards.

***. I also would real like to see someone do the same test with that panterra stuff. The reaction would tell us a lot about each individual soil it is run on.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Here is the gypsum video I saw of this sort of flocculation test:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLaJawbMrT0


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you for the info. I not only tested that at my house. I also called the university and asked them about the studies they are doing with soil and farming.

The test with gypsum will settle down after a little bit of time. The reaction that I showed above took place in a few seconds. Yes I said seconds. You can watch the soil flockulate and restructure before your eyes. No waiting and checking back later. Instant results. It's crazy.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

ErosionWizard said:


> Thank you for the info. I not only tested that at my house. I also called the university and asked them about the studies they are doing with soil and farming.
> 
> The test with gypsum will settle down after a little bit of time. The reaction that I showed above took place in a few seconds. Yes I said seconds. You can watch the soil flockulate and restructure before your eyes. No waiting and checking back later. Instant results. It's crazy.


What sort of soil are you working with, and what is the ratio of soil to water to product? Can you do a video on this - perhaps where you do this test with multiple types of soil (especially clay)? I'd also be interested in seeing this applied directly to the ground on hard clay (I can't mix up my lawn in a 90/10 ratio of water/soil to get it to flocculate). Will it take hard clay soil and turn it into crumbly baseball skin clay?


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> What sort of soil are you working with, and what is the ratio of soil to water to product? Can you do a video on this - perhaps where you do this test with multiple types of soil (especially clay)? I'd also be interested in seeing this applied directly to the ground on hard clay (I can't mix up my lawn in a 90/10 ratio of water/soil to get it to flocculate). Will it take hard clay soil and turn it into crumbly baseball skin clay?


The soil in the tube is from my back yard. It has a lot of clay and is kind of heavy. You can see in the first pic, how the soil wants to lay in water. I just shook it and let it settle down a bit while I moved on to the other tube. They both start with the same amount of soil and one gets tap water and the other one gets the material. The mix I test with is 4 gallons of PeneGator to 1000 gallons of water. The reaction is very fast. From what I have seen and been told. It will always work, the only difference will be the amount of material needed to get good reactions.

Do you have soil you would like me to test for you? That is a key part of how the owner works with farmers. He says he will guarantee soil quality improvement...... If he can test the soil first. It's just hard for him to go to every house. Maybe a mail in system is in order. I could test the soil for y'all and than help to get the product to you.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

ErosionWizard said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > What sort of soil are you working with, and what is the ratio of soil to water to product? Can you do a video on this - perhaps where you do this test with multiple types of soil (especially clay)? I'd also be interested in seeing this applied directly to the ground on hard clay (I can't mix up my lawn in a 90/10 ratio of water/soil to get it to flocculate). Will it take hard clay soil and turn it into crumbly baseball skin clay?
> ...


I don't doubt it will flocculate in a test tube, but I am curious how well it will work just soaking into the ground. I know I could achieve better flocculation across the yard doing things like tilling large volumes of gypsum into the soil, but there are many reasons I don't want to do that. If this will have a similar reaction sprayed on top of the soil, that is something I would be interested in.


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

I put down some pure gypsum and than watered it all in with the PeneGator. Grass is darker green than before and the moisture is twice as deep.


----------

